# TIME: E-cigarettes have fewer toxins than regular cigarettes



## Alex (20/11/14)

*E-Cigarettes Reduce Tobacco Cravings, Study Finds*

Eliana Dockterman @edockterman
Nov. 19, 2014





Christopher Furlong—Getty Images
*E-cigarettes have fewer toxins than regular cigarettes but still contain addictive nicotine*

E-cigarettes, which contain anywhere from 100 to 1000 times fewer toxic substances than tobacco cigarettes, significantly reduce tobacco cravings, according to a new study.

Hoping to answer to whether e-cigs decreased the urge to smoke tobacco cigarettes or the urge to smoke altogether, researchers at KU Leuven followed 48 smokers who did not plan to quit for eight months. The smokers were split into three groups, two of which could both vape and smoke tobacco cigarettes for the first two months, and the third of which could only smoke tobacco cigarettes.

In the second stage of the study, published in the _International Journal of Environmental Research and Public Health, _the third (control) group was given e-cigarettes as well.

Long-term smokers were likely to trade in tobacco cigarettes for e-cigs: 21% stopped smoking tobacco entirely, and an additional 23% cut the number of tobacco cigarettes they smoked per day in half. Across all groups, the number of tobacco cigarettes smoked was cut by 60%.

“With guidance on practical use, the nicotine e-cig offers many smokers a successful alternative for smoking less – or even quitting altogether,” Professor Frank Baeyens, who headed up the study, said in statement. “E-cig users get the experience of smoking a cigarette and inhale nicotine vapor, but do not suffer the damaging effects of a tobacco cigarette.”

Of course, the participants were presumably still hooked on nicotine, the addictive property in both e-cigs and tobacco cigarettes. And since e-cigarettes are still new, robust research has not yet demonstrated what the consequences of smoking them might be compared to other cigarettes.

source: http://time.com/3595057/e-cigarettes-tobacco-cravings/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skobbejak (20/11/14)

I cut down from 60 a day to only 5 a day, the 5 i still smoke is more of a habbit, wakeup smoke, lunch smoke, dinner smoke, coffee smoke and before sleep smoke. Esiggs definitely saving my lungs and life!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (20/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> I cut down from 60 a day to only 5 a day, the 5 i still smoke is more of a habbit, wakeup smoke, lunch smoke, dinner smoke, coffee smoke and before sleep smoke. Esiggs definitely saving my lungs and life!!!!



That's excellent news @Skobbejak, I no longer smoke 40 a day myself, thanks to vaping.


----------



## Skobbejak (20/11/14)

But i still do like those 5 i have in a day...! Lol
Will soon stop those aswell

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (20/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> But i still do like those 5 i have in a day...! Lol
> Will soon stop those aswell



Indeed, I got started with the intention of just smoking less. I still enjoyed smoking at the time, but I thought if I could at least cut down to 5 a day... well, I almost immediately found myself going even further, to zero per day.

Surprised the hell out of me, I never thought I would ever go more than two hours, never mind an entire day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DoubleD (20/11/14)

I can totally relate to you guys, Smoking was apart of me then , 40 a day does that to you, horrible come to think of it but hey thats in the past thanks to vaping  Im currently at 4mths cigarette free

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (21/11/14)

as positive as most of that article is, i always find that toward the end they will throw in a little doubt too. no matter how much good you have just read as an unaware anti vaping person, what will stick with you is 
'Of course, the participants were presumably still hooked on nicotine, the addictive property in both e-cigs and tobacco cigarettes. And since e-cigarettes are still new, robust research has not yet demonstrated what the consequences of smoking them might be compared to other cigarettes'

but big up to the fact that such positive results have been put forward to the public

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> I cut down from 60 a day to only 5 a day, the 5 i still smoke is more of a habbit, wakeup smoke, lunch smoke, dinner smoke, coffee smoke and before sleep smoke. Esiggs definitely saving my lungs and life!!!!



Great achievement @Skobbejak !
I bet your lungs are happier with 5 a day than 60


----------



## Skobbejak (21/11/14)

MUCH happier!!!!
It doesnt sound as if I swallowed a whistle....

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (21/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> I cut down from 60 a day to only 5 a day, the 5 i still smoke is more of a habbit, wakeup smoke, lunch smoke, dinner smoke, coffee smoke and before sleep smoke. Esiggs definitely saving my lungs and life!!!!


I went from 80 a day to zero in about a week, but that was on 36 mg. Was probably permanently half silvered for that first month and a half until I discovered the Reo, which took me down to 24 mg and now on 18mg. As @Alex says, a hell of a surprise!


----------



## Marzuq (21/11/14)

i am always so stunned at how many cigs some of the guys smoked per day. i used to think my just over a pack a day was excessive.
currently i am cig free and very happy about it. but my accomplishment is very small compared to dropping a habit of 40, 50, 60 and 80 a day.

i tip my hat to you guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------

